# Please help



## gtmazzeo (Mar 28, 2006)

how can i post a new thread and how do i put my quote on my profile ? some one please helpe me becasue i cant find out how . 
thank you


----------



## gtmazzeo (Mar 28, 2006)

gtmazzeo said:
			
		

> how can i post a new thread and how do i put my quote on my profile ? some one please helpe me becasue i cant find out how .
> thank you


 
'':2xBird2: There is nothing to it but to do it .''


----------



## Lisa (Mar 28, 2006)

gtmazzeo said:
			
		

> how can i post a new thread and how do i put my quote on my profile ? some one please helpe me becasue i cant find out how .
> thank you



I suggest first reading the FAQ that you can find on the blue bar near the top of every page.  It has some valuable information in there.  If you are still stuck, please feel free to pm me and I will try and walk you through it. 

Lisa


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, there's a button at the top inside each forum are that sez 'New Topic'.  Hit that to start a new thread.

As for your signature.  Type the word 'Signature' in the faq search function here.

And that's a bit rude for a sig line; but, that's just me, I guess.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2006)

Please see our FAQ forum, and FAQ section (on the menu at the top)

FAQ Forum: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=64


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 28, 2006)

Mod Note:

This thread has been split from another in Admin Announcements and moved here.

-Dan Bowman-
-MT SuperMod-


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

gtmazzeo,
Your avatar reminded me of something... a movie that has to do with a computer named Hal.  Does this ring a bell for anyone?  What movie am I thinking of??? (Racking my brain trying to remember.)

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2006)

HAL knew how to party like it was..........2001 (A Space Odyssey)


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 29, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> HAL knew how to party like it was..........2001 (A Space Odyssey)



Great!!! Thank you so much!!!  :boing2:I was being driven nuts trying to remember....  sorry for derailing this thread.  

gtmazzeo, I hope you found the answers to your questions and welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

My personal advice would be to consider using a different signature (at least minus the birds), though.


----------

